# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  You want insane?

## JoshA

This is insane!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKP7jQknGjs

----------


## MIke R

OH........MY..........GOD!

----------


## cec1

Insane!
See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candide_Thovex

----------


## katva

That is crazy!!!!!!  I'm out of breath just watching that. Wow.

----------

